# Import into canada



## peterdauphinee (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a heads up for people importing into canada if the car is less than 15 years old you have to deal with riv. Riv requires a recall letter from bmw in order to register the car in canada. You can also use a "warranty vehicle inquiry report" be sure to get one of the two reports from the seller in the united states because bmw canada will rip you off to the tune of $500.00 just for the recall letter. You will have to take your car to a dealer where they will tell you the the speedometer cluster will have to be change to kilometers. This is not true. The speedometer in the car has both miles per hour and kilometers per hour which is allowed in canada. The dealer will want to charge you a small fortune to do this and change the lights to daytime running lights. To change the lights to daytime running lights should not be more than $100.00. Bmw canada is doing everything they can to make it as painful as possible to import into canada. Do your homework before importing, find a good bmw mechanic , not a dealer, stay away from the dealers they cost$$$$$$$.:be sure to get your letter from the us then you will be fine. Good luck:


----------



## skarbs (Jan 21, 2010)

Good advice. I am currently looking a purchasing a 2007 335i or a 2004 645i, any advice on which one would be the better ride (i know alot of it comes down to personal choice). The price will be similar.

Also, do you know if they need any special mods to be accepted in Canada except for the typical DRL?

Is anyone out there selling one of the 2 cars i previously mentioned?

Thanks

Skarbs


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

nice advice


----------



## asyed (Jan 24, 2021)

I was planning to Import my 2018 BMW X2 into Canada, but its analog speedometer only has mph readings. There is a digital speedometer that shows the speed in km/hr, but will this be enough for the vehicle to clear RIV's metric speedometer requirements?


----------

